# Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??DEER tags??



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I hearing nasty rumors from VERY solid sources Wasatch elk permits
were INCREASED dramatically from the DWR proposals..

The DWR recommended 306 any weapon tags, I'm hearing 450 were issued?
Similar increases with archery & muzzy hunts..
750 Total Wasatch mature bull tags issued....Amy, help me out .. Is this true?

Not only that,Usually the DWR post the tags available for all LE & oial hunts
on their web site after there approved..........Were are they?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

One can only hope the rumors are true!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*



proutdoors said:


> One can only hope the rumors are true!!!!!!!!!!!


Amen! WAY too many elk up there. I'll be doing my part to thin the herd this year. :twisted:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

Tex ,, Overall herd populations are going to be controlled with cow tags ..

Wasatch current crk .. 2011 .. 1,100 permits - 2012 .. 1,650 permits

Wasatch Avintaquin .. 2011 .. 675 permits - 2012 .. 900 permits

Wasatch Central .. 2011 .. 1,450 permits - 2012 .. 1,450 permits

4000 COW TAGS should do the trick!

Add to that spike hunting and UNLIMITED archery either sex elk tags ...

Guess their (DWR) are just trying to kill off all the elk off before the wolves do  :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

Yes, because it is rare now days to find elk on the Wasatch.............. :roll:


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*



goofy elk said:


> I hearing nasty rumors from VERY solid sources Wasatch elk permits
> were INCREASED dramatically from the DWR proposals..
> 
> The DWR recommended 306 any weapon tags, I'm hearing 450 were issued?
> ...


Goofy, here are the Wasatch Mountains LE bull elk permit numbers approved for the 2012 drawing:

Archery - 192 permits
Any Legal Weapon - 300 permits
Muzzleloader - 127 permits
Premium - 20 permits
Total= 639 permits

I'm working on getting all of the final permit numbers posted and will hopefully have them online tomorrow.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

They must be 5 years over age objective to issue that big of an increase in bull tags. I wish I was out of the deer pool and drew that unit with low points. But if I had high points and they issued that many tags id be upset I guess. So i see both sides of the issue.

I however hate the spike hunt and would rather see more big bull tags issued to archery hunters and move the slaughter out of the rut but thats just me speaking out loud again.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*



Amy said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > I hearing nasty rumors from VERY solid sources Wasatch elk permits
> ...


Which is s slight decrease from what the division rec'd.

They rec'd:

Archery - 196 permits
Any Legal Weapon - 306 permits
Muzzleloader - 130 permits
Premium - 20 permits
Total= 652 permits


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*



bullsnot said:


> Amy said:
> 
> 
> > goofy elk said:
> ...


Hmmmmmm


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

Thanks Amy!

I was hoping that was the case ..


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*



proutdoors said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Amy said:
> ...


Looks like 13 conservation tags? 639 hit the "drawing". =652


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

^^^^^^Bingo .. 652 is the number ..^^^^^

Exactly what was recommended ..


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

Maybe those sources aren't so solid?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

Yep, you are correct flinger.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

Why would there be 13 conservation tags for the wasatch? I thought they were capped at 5% or 8 permits, whichever is less?

Hawkeye


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

Picture a 6' tall blond guy putting his finger on his nose.........


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

There are not 13 conservation tags for the Wasatch elk unit this year. There are exacty 7. You can see for yourself at the following link:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/12_conservation_permit_list.pdf

The division recommended 652 total tags for the Wasatch unit. This did not get approved. Rather, the wildlife board approved 639 total permits for the Wasatch unit. The 7 conservation permits and 13 convention permits (don't confuse the two, they are different) are then taken from this pool, resulting in 619 tags in the draw. That is, unless there are other tags that would come out of the pool prior to the draw that I'm not aware of, such as poaching reward permits and the like.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Amy,, Help! How many LE Wasatch elk tags ??*

13 convention permits. Where does the funding go for the convention permits?

I had to.

REFORM!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I guess we now know the answer as to ' Why the delay posting available tags '.

The Henry's deer tag fowl up .. :shock: 

Now rumors flying all over the Internet about pulling back B cliff & Vernon tags too.

All I can say is ,, Don't start pull'in back LE antelope tags .. :evil: I might cry ..

BUT , you (DWR) could pull back about half the general deer tags off certain units
while your at it.........That could be a good thing  JMHO


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Well, I guess we now know the answer as to ' Why the delay posting available tags '.
> 
> The Henry's deer tag fowl up .. :shock:
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is *"I got mine screw everyone else for all I care"* right?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the insight Ben.


----------

